# Post your nominations for the 2016 CBCOY! (Competitive Bike Collector of the Year)



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2016)

Its getting to be that time of year when we reflect on the past year and pick out a few highlights.  This was a big year for me so I'm going to go ahead and nominate myself.  My "porch find" in VT is definitely the biggest find I've ever made in one day. I know there were other great finds though so lets see 'em!


----------



## mike j (Dec 10, 2016)

Hmmm.... a Bluebird & a hard tire Safety in one shot, that's tough to beat. Are there any rules, or extra points given for say, snaking bikes or massaging reluctant sellers into forking them over?


----------



## locomotion (Dec 10, 2016)

nice find


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2016)

mike j said:


> Hmmm.... a Bluebird & a hard tire Safety in one shot, that's tough to beat. Are there any rules, or extra points given for say, snaking bikes or massaging reluctant sellers into forking them over?



Actually its a pneumatic tired safety which apparently makes it more rare.  I'm not sure about extra points but anything goes in this brutal sport so there's certainly no getting disqualified for misconduct, all that matters at the end of the day is who got the goods.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

Not sure what is meant by "Competitive"..........BUT...........since bikewhorder started this off by nominating himself, I'm going to do likewise! So blame him first, lol. 2016 was a BIG year for my modest collection. 2016 saw the addition of 4 balloon tire deluxe (in my opinion) bikes all of which are stunning (again, my opinion) eye-popping, jaw-dropping (ditto) and over all marvelous!! If voting doesn't go my way, I'll demand an immediate re-count, and I'll need cocoa, aroma therapy, crayons and coloring books! Oh, and all 4 were purchased from fellow CABERS, so I'll be expecting at least 4 votes in addition to my own!!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

locomotion said:


> yes, I think you just started and killed the thread all at once .... can't beat that



Hey, hold the phone. Not over til the fat lady sings!


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Its getting to be that time of year when we reflect on the past year and pick out a few highlights.  This was a big year for me so I'm going to go ahead and nominate myself.  My "porch find" in VT is definitely the biggest find I've ever made in one day. I know there were other great finds though so lets see 'em!
> 
> View attachment 394547




Only two bikes? Last haul I brought home was nine.


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 10, 2016)

Do I get the hate and discontent award with the notorious Cape Cod Columbia


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Do I get the hate and discontent award with the notorious Cape Cod Columbia
> 
> View attachment 394572




No hate from me. You made the score. Bike was yours to do what ever you wanted too.


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2016)

I actually passed on a lot of bikes this year. But I did clean out a lot of parts collections and some badges.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## locomotion (Dec 10, 2016)

catfish said:


> I actually passed on a lot of bikes this year. But I did clean out a lot of parts collections and some badges.


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2016)

locomotion said:


> View attachment 394576 View attachment 394578




Well said.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 10, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Do I get the hate and discontent award with the notorious Cape Cod Columbia
> 
> View attachment 394572


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## locomotion (Dec 10, 2016)

Google Image quotes are great!!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2016)

this thread isnt much fun!!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 10, 2016)

For me it's the finding the original double bar 1918 cyclomotor kit and a original paint 1918 double bar pope in the 2 weeks of each other


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2016)

spoker said:


> this thread isnt much fun!!



It isn't supposed to be fun it's a competition. It's about winning and showing everyone else that you're better than them and that their contributions and successes are pathetic in comparison to yours.Why is this so hard for you guys to understand?


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 10, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Not sure what is meant by "Competitive"..........BUT...........since bikewhorder started this off by nominating himself, I'm going to do likewise! So blame him first, lol. 2016 was a BIG year for my modest collection. 2016 saw the addition of 4 balloon tire deluxe (in my opinion) bikes all of which are stunning (again, my opinion) eye-popping, jaw-dropping (ditto) and over all marvelous!! If voting doesn't go my way, I'll demand an immediate re-count, and I'll need cocoa, aroma therapy, crayons and coloring books! Oh, and all 4 were purchased from fellow CABERS, so I'll be expecting at least 4 votes in addition to my own!!
> View attachment 394561 View attachment 394562 View attachment 394563 View attachment 394564




I'll vote for you Al since I sold you 2 in your collection!!



Mike


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> I'll vote for you Al since I sold you 2 in your collection!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike! I'm gonna need all the help I can get. The Torpedo and Spaceliner are great bikes that I enjoy riding and showing off on. I'm the underdog here but I'm gonna give it all I got!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 10, 2016)

catfish said:


> Only two bikes? Last haul I brought home was nine.




..Says the guy whose previous post stated "I am not in competition with anyone else"...


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

Isn't supposed to be fun? It's about winning? I was hoping for the opposite, but I'm game either way. As my late, great father in law liked to say "I don't mind winning, but I hate to lose"
And, as the late, great Rodney Dangerfield liked to say "Win if you can, lose if you must, but always cheat". 
Second place means you're the first loser, so..........let's rock, lol!


----------



## mike j (Dec 10, 2016)

You ain't the only underdog now Al. Guess I'll throw my hat in the ring too..".you gotta be in it to win it " or so I've heard. My scores; an 1899 Manson, 1939 Miss America & not one, but two Colson cushioners.


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2016)

This thread has the making of getting ugly really fast.Please wait till I get some popcorn then rip each other up ! I nominate myself because I think I deserve to be the King Caber !


----------



## spoker (Dec 10, 2016)

seems like the guys with the most bikes have the smallest hands!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

mike j said:


> You ain't the only underdog now Al. Guess I'll throw my hat in the ring too..".you gotta be in it to win it " or so I've heard. My scores; an 1899 Manson, 1939 Miss America & not one, but two Colson cushioners.
> 
> View attachment 394636
> 
> ...



Well, you have 2 of the same kind of bike, that's an unfair and unethical advantage. But I won't hold that against you because your 39 Miss America is so cool that it puts you right back in the game!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

vincev said:


> This thread has the making of getting ugly really fast.Please wait till I get some popcorn then rip each other up ! I nominate myself because I think I deserve to be the King Caber !



Vince, you ARE the King Caber. Luckily for the rest of us, that's not what this contest is all about. Be happy and have some popcorn, lol!


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 10, 2016)

To all , everything we get for ourselves is treasures that we feel in life that we need to strive to be a better person, with that said it always good in a positive way to show them to the world that they exist to further their existence and to pass them to the people and places to preserve for the future.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 10, 2016)

This is my favorite score for 2016 . New Old Stock  .. Try finding one ...


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 394599 For me it's the finding the original double bar 1918 cyclomotor kit and a original paint 1918 double bar pope in the 2 weeks of each other




Love this bike!


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> This is my favorite score for 2016 . New Old Stock  .. Try finding one ...




Wow! What did you have to pay for this?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 10, 2016)

catfish said:


> Wow! What did you have to pay for this?



  Handshake and a Thank you ..


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Handshake and a Thank you ..




And you are very welcome!


----------



## Boris (Dec 10, 2016)

vincev said:


> This thread has the making of getting ugly really fast.




You called that right. It got ugly the second you jumped it.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> my bad, I thought everyone knew. here's a good read for you:
> 
> http://www.thecabe.com/forum/threads/one-of-my-friends-scored-this-off-of-e-bay-today.95028/



Thanks! I had a hunch, lol.


----------



## Boris (Dec 10, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Okay it seems my  sarcam and attempts at humor are missed by most and now it's just getting ugly.. Can we just delete this thread please? Sometimes I feel like I should opt out of this whole site.




There's certain things that you just don't joke about. Bicycle collecting is one of them.


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> There's some things you just don't joke about. Bicycle collecting is one of them.



I agree,I take this hobby very seriously.I believe that every comment I make is informative.I despise members that ruin threads by making idiotic comments and going off subject.This is serious business.I believe you should screw every other bike collector and use any underhanded trick to obtain a bike even if it means stealing it.


----------



## catfish (Dec 10, 2016)

vincev said:


> I agree,I take this hobby very seriously.I believe that every comment I make is informative.I despise members that ruin threads by making idiotic comments and going off subject.This is serious business.I believe you should screw every other bike collector and use any underhanded trick to obtain a bike even if it means stealing it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2016)

If only there were some replusive toilet picture that I could post to really take this thread where it belongs...


----------



## mike j (Dec 10, 2016)

We just got back from dinner, seems like I missed something, who won?


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> If only there were some replusive toilet picture that I post to really take this thread where it belongs...



No toilet needed. Finish what you started in a sportsman like way. Put this thread in a poll and declare a winner!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 10, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Not sure what is meant by "Competitive"..........BUT...........since bikewhorder started this off by nominating himself, I'm going to do likewise! So blame him first, lol. 2016 was a BIG year for my modest collection. 2016 saw the addition of 4 balloon tire deluxe (in my opinion) bikes all of which are stunning (again, my opinion) eye-popping, jaw-dropping (ditto) and over all marvelous!! If voting doesn't go my way, I'll demand an immediate re-count, and I'll need cocoa, aroma therapy, crayons and coloring books! Oh, and all 4 were purchased from fellow CABERS, so I'll be expecting at least 4 votes in addition to my own!!
> View attachment 394561 View attachment 394562 View attachment 394563 View attachment 394564




The tires on that Goodyear are absolutely perfect for that bike. They're just darkened enough to nail it. Awesome bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 10, 2016)

mike j said:


> We just got back from dinner, seems like I missed something, who won?



The thread was cleaned up, but now its dirty again. I guess when bike collectors compete, nobody wins.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> The tires on that Goodyear are absolutely perfect for that bike. They're just darkened enough to nail it. Awesome bike.



Thanks. I liked the color match to the bike. Just wish they weren't as fat as they are. Made me custom lengthen the kickstand, lol.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> The tires on that Goodyear are absolutely perfect for that bike. They're just darkened enough to nail it. Awesome bike.



Thanks. I liked the color match to the bike. Just wish they weren't as fat as they are. Made me custom lengthen the kickstand, lol.


----------



## mike j (Dec 10, 2016)

I have to agree with Sir Mike on those tires, Evans200, you did a great job. However, you, me, bike yard, Redline1968, & bikewhorder seem to have been left in the dust, I've heard that it's lonely at the top.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 10, 2016)

Well its not a bike but if I can pull this off it will be the find of my life.

A Tucker.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

mike j said:


> I have to agree with Sir Mike on those tires, Evans200, you did a great job. However, you, me, bike yard, Redline1968, & bikewhorder seem to have been left in the dust, I've heard that it's lonely at the top.



Dust is Ok, adds to my patina!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 10, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well its not a bike but if I can pull this off it will be the find of my life.
> 
> A Tucker.



Joe, really? Please more info!! I'm a big Tucker fan. They don't change hands too often.


----------



## bikeyard (Dec 10, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well its not a bike but if I can pull this off it will be the find of my life.
> 
> A Tucker.



You let the cat out of the bag, someone will be searching it out now


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 10, 2016)

These were my pick ups this year. Or at least the ones that didn't get sold and are keepers.

RMS 
Elgin Oriole 
Monark 5 bar
Shelby 
Huffman fleetwood Supreme


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 10, 2016)

I only picked up a Ridewell and a couple Schwinns.

 

 

 

Oh,and a double bar CWC roadster and  a 41 Shelby Eagle,but can't find the pictures right now.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 11, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well its not a bike but if I can pull this off it will be the find of my life.
> 
> A Tucker.




C'mon man, that's too easy.. You know who to call!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 11, 2016)

Haha! You are the Tucker man!!


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 11, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 394762



Hey Cat is that our new Flag that will fly over CABE headquarters. It damn well should be with the yeller one with the snake 'Don't Tread On me' under it. LMAO


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 11, 2016)

Fun year so far. Still a couple weeks for more.
Chad


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 11, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 394975 View attachment 394954 View attachment 394955 View attachment 394956 View attachment 394972
> Fun year so far. Still a couple weeks for more.
> Chad




Very nice, I'm digging the twin, 5 bar and Shelby.


----------

